

Validation Board, A Free Tool to Vet Your Startup Idea - trevor99
http://betabeat.com/2012/10/lean-startup-machine-validatio-board-test-your-startup-idea-eric-ries-trevor-owens/

======
255martyn
I found the breakdown between customer and problem hypothesis very
interesting. I'm currently working on a tool to store ideas(blatant self
promotion: <http://www.255ideas.com>). I was very interested in the
customer/problem/solution hypothesis model. I think having directed fields may
help guide the user in writing down their idea. But I also have to wonder,
does it force the idea into a structure that it wouldn't take otherwise?
Perhaps it would filter ideas that aren't focused on creating on solving a
problem. Awesome ideas might not make the cut, for example, draw something.

IMO the most effective way to show an idea is with a prototype. It's also the
hardest.

I also like the ability to add assumptions that are validated/invalidated. The
focus on business plan is very cool.

Thanks for the link.

------
mea36
I did a Lean Startup Machine workshop the other weekend where we learned to
utilize this board. It was an awesome workshop and I learned a lot.

This board helps you iterate over your idea. It's like agile development, but
focusing on the idea.

------
adrianhoward
Whenever I see tools like this I look up at my whiteboard and go "this does it
better" :-)

Never underestimate the power of a big chunk of wall you can write on and
stick things to.

------
dchuk
seems inspired by this:
<http://www.ashmaurya.com/2010/08/businessmodelcanvas/>

------
leansf
Great tool!

